# Quick post about another Rib Roast



## lukeseippel (Dec 26, 2019)

I know that it seems like everyone had prime rib on Christmas... do you blame them? This is one of the most delectable portions of the moo machine!  That being said, in my opinion it needs to be loved, to be gently caressed if you will.  I scored this 9# beauty at Winn Dixie for $5.99 per pound. I went back and bought some smaller ones to cut up into thick ribeyes, but we can talk about that later. Anyway I let her age in the fridge for a full week. Pulled it out and salted it in morning after the Christmas morning melee. Let it come up to room temp, slapped some herbs de province on it, and slid it into a 500° oven for 15 mins, then dropped it down to 325° for about another 2hrs. Pulled it and temped it. 125°. Let it rest  and sliced it up. A touch more done than I like but still awesome!  Paired with a big ol baked tater and some green beans. Winner winner!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 26, 2019)

Nothing wrong there!  At higher temps, 300+, the Outside is much hotter than the inside. As your meat rests, that high heat keeps cooking the meat. This Carryover will be as much as 10°F. So if the desired Finished IT is 125, pull at 115°F and let Carryover finish the cook. This Carryover is less pronounced at Low and Slow Temps, 180 to 250. In large cuts of meat, you can still see a 5°F+/- rise...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 27, 2019)

Looks mighty good from here!
I saw that sale at Winn-Dixie & missed it!
Al


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 27, 2019)

Winner winner indeed, nice piece of work! Like, RAY


----------

